# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  DMZ Load

## notoverthehill

Hi All,

I first want to thank everyone for a very informative website. I posted awhile ago and I had done Test Cyp 400mg weekly for 12 weeks. I am Testosterone Deficient and normally on Test Cyp 175-200mg IM weekly depending on my levels. My question is I want to do a blast again and I was given DMZ Load at my nutrition store to add to the blast. Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks in advance,

Paul

----------


## mxbrown

I did that DMZ... It was crap.
Good thing you asked here but I may be too late in a reply for you. I never researched and got gyno. I experienced gyno before with an OTC Tre. But it went away on it's own. The DMZ gyno did not. I ignored it thinking it would just take a while and ended up with a lump. Bullsh!t. PCT is about all I have to say on that.

----------


## the beast

well whom ever replied that DMZ LOAD it's crap i fell sorry for him. 
First of all , i'm not here to commercialise the product but there's some people who doesn't even have a clue what they are talking about. 
Over the summer i was introduced by a buddy of mine about dmz load in the state. Before i tried myself i had buddy i let tried first. Oh my gosh , he wasn't a big guy and i know the reason why he didn't get really big . Not only he's a small guy naturaly and he thought the substances that's all that he was needed. 
You have to keep eating normal, less junk, still taking your protein shake , your vitamins , creatine , all the supplement that u take as usual. you will see the result.
I will suggest not to abuse it . This product is amazing . it took me up the roof over the summer and not even half of the bottle . I used smartly and well and mesure the time frame you have to take it . Good luck.

----------

